# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  tjedan dojenja 2009. u Splitu!

## zrinka

subota,3.10. stand u Marmontovoj, RODIN edukativni stand o dojenju, dojece i ostale nase brosure, prodaja pelena, majice za velike i male.....
dodjite  :D 

a sad sto se sve dogadja u Splitu povodom Tjedna dojenja:

Koordinacijski odbor « Potpora zajednice dojenju » za Dalmaciju, pri UNICEF-ovom programu                « Rodilišta prijatelji djece « , Udruga RODA-Roditelji u akciji- podružnica Split, Klub trudnica i roditelja Split, Udruga primalja podružnica Split te Katedra za obiteljsku medicinu Medicinskog fakulteta u Splitu slavi ovogodišnji Tjedan dojenja u Splitu nizom akcija.


Koordinacijski odbor « Potpora zajednice dojenju » za  Dalmaciju, pri UNICEF – ovom programu 
« Rodilišta prijatelji djece « , čiji su članovi pedijatari, liječnici obiteljske medicine, ginekolozi,  patronažne sestre, nevladine udruge koje se bave dojenjem promovira svoju web stranicu  www.mamino.net  te organizira izložbu fotografija i edukativni  štand sa promotivnim materijalom  na temu dojenja u Gradskoj knjižnici » Marko Marulić «u Splitu u vremenu od  5.10.- 11.10.2009.

Katedra za obiteljsku medicinu Medicinskog fakulteta u Splitu, Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo Izvor iz Zadra, Hrvatska udruga primalja i Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji organiziraju trodnevno predavanje o dojenju u Zagrebu, Zadru i Splitu. 
*Predavanja će održati svjetski poznati stručnjak, pedijatar iz Kanade, dr. Jack Newman*, veliki promicatelj dojenja i edukator savjetnika za dojenje, trenutno voditelj Instituta za dojenje u Torontu, Kanada. Prilažemo biografiju dr. Newmana, a za dodatne informacije upućujemo Vas na stranicu (link: http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/jackbio.shtml ).

Predavanja će biti održana u Splitu u *ponedjeljak 12. listopada* prema slijedećem rasporedu : 

11,30-13,00     Klinički bolnički centar u Splitu, Klinika za ženske bolesti i porodništvo (biblioteka)

˝BREASTFEEDING THE PREMATURE AND SICK BABY˝/
˝DOJENJE NEDONOŠENOG I BOLESNOG DJETETA˝
dojenje nedonoščadi
dojenje djeteta s kongenitalnom bolesti srca/cističnom fibrozom/fenilketonurijom

16,30-19,30	Sjemenište nadbiskupije Splitsko-dalmatinske

˝NORMS FOR THE BREASTFEEDING BABY˝/˝NORME ZA DOJENO DIJETE˝
			- dobivanje na težini
			- hiperbilirubinemija i dojenje
			- hipoglikemija i dojenje
			- normalan rast i razvoj dojenčeta
Predavanja su besplatna i biti će bodovana od HLK, HKMS i HKP.


Udruga RODA-Roditelji u akciji ove godine organizira 3. Rodinu mliječnu konferenciju, projekciju hrvatskog dokumentarno – edukativnog filma o dojenju i edukativne štandove u 10 gradova diljem Hrvatske.

3. Rodina mliječna konferencija  će se ove godine održati 9. i 10. listopada u hotelu Dubrovnik u Zagrebu i biti će posebna poslastica za sve koji privatno i/ili profesionalno iskazuju interes za temu dojenja. 
Ove nam je godine posebna čast i užitak predstaviti dva inozemna gosta: dr. Jacka Newmana iz Kanade i obiteljskog terapeuta Jespera Juula iz Danske (Family Lab International).

Novi hrvatski dokumentarno – edukativni film o dojenju "Mliječna staza"  namjenjen prvenstveno majkama, nastao je u suradnji udruge RODA, UNICEF-a i Studija Dim. Tiskan je na DVD-u u 50.000 primjeraka i bit će besplatan za korisnike. Film uz konkretne upute i praktične savjete o dojenju sadrži niz izjava majki i njima bliskih osoba, zdravstvenih stručnjaka i savjetnica za dojenje. Zamišljen je kao priručnik koji će pomoći majkama uputom što raditi u bilo kojoj situaciji s dojenjem, ali i prenijeti osjećaje, probleme i rješenja drugih majki.


*Rodin edukativni štand u Splitu biti će u subotu 3.10.2009. u Marmontovoj ulici, od 10-12 h.*

Udruga primalja, podružnica Split  će imati informativni štand 10.10 od 10-12 u Marmontovoj. Svi su dobrodošli. Dođite i saznajte više o važnoj ulozi primalja u skrbi majke i njihove novorođene djece.

Klub trudnica i roditelja Split 3.10. 2009 u 19 h organizira radionicu Beba je stigla, u svojim prostorima, 9.10. u 17:30 na radio Rivi će gostovati u emisiji o dojenju, *10.10 od 10-12 u Marmontovoj će imati informativni štand* a 11.10. U 17 h godišnja proslova Kluba s podjelom nagrada za
najduže dojenje, najkraći i najduži porod i najhrabrijeg tatu.

Predstavnica Međunarodnog udruženja savjetnica za dojenje, dr. Irena Zakarija-Grković, imati će informativni štand o ovogodišnjoj temi 'Tjedna dojenja' Dojenje u kriznim situacijama 10.10 od 10-12 u Marmontovoj.

----------


## princess puffy

šta reći

nego   :Klap:

----------


## zrinka

sta reci nego vidimo se   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

DANAS JE NEWMANN U SPLITU
koga zanima dojenej i kako pravi pedijatar i strucnjak o tome prica neka dodje u sjemeniste na  predavanje u 16:30

----------

